# Corona virus v DIY livery



## Lin hut (17 March 2020)

Hi.  If the government Is going to put the country on a lock down and my horse is on a DIY yard 5 miles away , can I still leave my house to attend my horse if I’m not infected by the virus ?


----------



## Leo Walker (18 March 2020)

yes, animal carers should be exempt as per other countries. But you need a plan. We have a rota in place to ensure that we are the only ones there at any one time. We have gloves by the taps and hose and handwash for when we arrive and leave. Theres lots of very easy stuff you can do to minimise risk.


----------



## Joyous70 (18 March 2020)

Relieved to read this, i was quietly panicking to myself about not being allowed to leave my house to go see to my horse.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (18 March 2020)

Very lucky we are on small yard - it's easy to keep 2 metres apart when outside - we all have our own tack rugs grooming kit etc - I think always wear gloves & wash hands whenever possible - pretty much what I always do tbh - I'm finding it hard not to touch my face that's the only thing 😏


----------



## bigman123 (5 May 2020)

I am afraid Keyham livery on Oakham road are not abiding by the rules 
mass gathering above two 
new people at the yard 
not keeping 2 meters distances
do not have allocated times as discussed on BSH


----------



## Widgeon (5 May 2020)

bigman123 said:



			I am afraid Keyham livery on Oakham road are not abiding by the rules
mass gathering above two
new people at the yard
not keeping 2 meters distances
do not have allocated times as discussed on BSH
		
Click to expand...

....and you are telling us this because...? If you've already raised your concerns with the yard, and they've not tried to improve things, mention it to a local police officer who can explain to them why it's important to follow the guidance. I really hate this "telling on the neighbours" stuff. Have you really created a profile on this forum just so you can do that?


----------



## bigman123 (5 May 2020)

Widgeon said:



			....and you are telling us this because...? If you've already raised your concerns with the yard, and they've not tried to improve things, mention it to a local police officer who can explain to them why it's important to follow the guidance. I really hate this "telling on the neighbours" stuff. Have you really created a profile on this forum just so you can do that?
		
Click to expand...

i understand what you are saying but the yard in general is not a good and positive yard everyone would like it to be, we have discussed this with them already and they feel they know what is best and they do not really care therefore it is also a warning for people not to go to the yard therefore, we have had to move to a field as they wont even allow the horses to be out 24/7


----------



## Widgeon (5 May 2020)

bigman123 said:



			i understand what you are saying but the yard in general is not a good and positive yard everyone would like it to be, we have discussed this with them already and they feel they know what is best and they do not really care therefore it is also a warning for people not to go to the yard therefore, we have had to move to a field as they wont even allow the horses to be out 24/7
		
Click to expand...

In that case, if it's a general warning about the nature of the yard, probably best to post in a regional board. Also, if they really are behaving as if they think are somehow above following the guidance, do give the local police a call. It may be that a call from a police officer is the kick up the backside they need to implement some precautions.

Edited to add, sorry if that came across as being very harsh. There have been a number of brand new posters recently who seem to have signed up with the sole purpose of being a pain. Or, in the case of the man who was looking for a bride from Pakistan (not a joke), to inflict their weirdness on strangers.


----------



## aimeelsmith123 (13 June 2020)

yes you are allowed to leave and if you get pulled over by the police they will understand. i have been travelling with my horses passports as proof.


----------

